# 3.5kg at 14 weeks - is she under weight?



## schering

We are a bit concerned that we may not be feeding our cockapoo puppy Molly enough. We are still feeding her royal canin three times a day and 3/8 at each meal. Difficult to calculate from the guide as we don't really know what she will weigh as an adult. She is a working cocker miniature cross although the poodle was fairly big for a miniature. The vet suggested she would be around 12kg when fully grown. Looking for advice from all you Experienced cockapoo owners please.


----------



## Alinos

Mine is 13 weeks old and weighs only 4.5lbs. About 2.2 kgs. I have been to the vets every week since I got him. Just to weigh him every week and check with the vet that he's not malnourished. As per the vet, Zorro is slightly underweight but nothing to worry about. Not that it stops me from worrying. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill

I think that's a very good weight!


----------



## Marzi

Sounds good to me...
If you are worried ask your vet if you can bring your pup in for a weekly weigh in, that way you can be reassured that she is gaining weight. Most vets are happy to do this and will suggest a quiet time when you can use their scales. Added bonus is that your pup gets used to going to the vets without having any jabs etc!


----------



## Hfd

Billy was 4kg at 14 weeks and is now 9kg fully grown if that helps at all


----------



## fairlie

Just don't make my mistake. I followed the package to the letter and poor Rufus was starved. He had lost weight when we returned for his second jab. I felt awful and the vet said it depends so much on activity level. I'd feed to hunger next time. I don't think cockapoo puppies are inclined to become too porky.


----------



## RuthMill

Definitely feed to hunger. Puppies need all the nutrition they can get. You can see within a day or two if they are getting too much or too little, just by how they feel and look.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

My two needed less than the recommended amount. Their poop would turn to liquid every time I tried to increase it to the recommended amount. And they grew like champs. Like Ruth said, feed to hunger. Gauge weight and poop. That's what I say. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

One other thing - how many meals are you feeding your pup?
Dot was a little scrawny thing and I kept her on 4 meals a day until she was at least 14 weeks old. She ate more in 4 smaller meals than in three larger meals and she grew steadily.


----------



## schering

Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply. We have increased Molly's food slightly (as she constantly seemed to be starving) - could be due to her increased activity since she was given the 'green light' to go out for a walk last week after her second vaccination.


----------



## Hils68

My rolo is 10 weeks old and weighed at the vets yesterday at 5kg, the vet said that was fine, all pups are different and grow at different speeds, you are doing everything right x


----------



## Ali Cruse

Hiya, my cockapoo is 12weeks of age & weighs 3.1kg. I have been worrying about her weight because someone told me she looked small & she doesn't seem to have an appetite. I have to coax her eat most meal times (feeding her 3 times a day). I have her on the same food (royal canin) that the breeder used. I have noticed she will happily eat puppy treats I use for training though. So like yourself I'm concerned about her weight for her age. Maybe we just have smaller Cockapoos as I can see Mia is healthy & loves playing & seeing the outside world now she can go walks


----------



## Sandhya333

Ali Cruse said:


> Hiya, my cockapoo is 12weeks of age & weighs 3.1kg. I have been worrying about her weight because someone told me she looked small & she doesn't seem to have an appetite. I have to coax her eat most meal times (feeding her 3 times a day). I have her on the same food (royal canin) that the breeder used. I have noticed she will happily eat puppy treats I use for training though. So like yourself I'm concerned about her weight for her age. Maybe we just have smaller Cockapoos as I can see Mia is healthy & loves playing & seeing the outside world now she can go walks


My Barney is very similar - 3.5kg at 12 weeks. Again - issues with the appetite - especially when it is hot. Doesn't seem to want to eat breakfast, but will happily have lunch and dinner and snaffles down treats quick smart.


----------



## Lottierachel

I think I would be looking at weight gain, rather than total weight. I remember when Tilly was that age she used to gain around 300g - 600g each week. I used to weight her at home every weekend by weighing myself on the scales, then weighing myself again whilst holding her and finding the difference. I kept a table on excel with her age, weight and height (I was a little obsessive!) 

Xx


----------



## Lottierachel

Hils68 said:


> My rolo is 10 weeks old and weighed at the vets yesterday at 5kg, the vet said that was fine, all pups are different and grow at different speeds, you are doing everything right x


Wowsers! Rolo is a chunky monkey!!


----------



## Ali Cruse

Lottierachel said:


> I think I would be looking at weight gain, rather than total weight. I remember when Tilly was that age she used to gain around 300g - 600g each week. I used to weight her at home every weekend by weighing myself on the scales, then weighing myself again whilst holding her and finding the difference. I kept a table on excel with her age, weight and height (I was a little obsessive!)
> 
> Xx


That's a good idea Lottierachel, I last weighed Mia just under a week ago, so I shall weigh her again & see how much she's put on in a week. I am beginning to worry about her size with someone commenting she looked small. Her height from floor to shoulder is about 10 inches.


----------



## Ali Cruse

Sandhya333 said:


> My Barney is very similar - 3.5kg at 12 weeks. Again - issues with the appetite - especially when it is hot. Doesn't seem to want to eat breakfast, but will happily have lunch and dinner and snaffles down treats quick smart.


Barney sounds similar to Mia, except Mia isn't interested in breakfast, lunch or dinner. She'll eat a couple of the biscuits then just walk away from the bowl. I end up having to try & hand feed her just so she'll eat.... Probably a bad habit I'm starting but I'm worried she'll lose weight if she won't eat her food. Although like Barney she will happily snaffle down treats. It's nice to know you're not alone with issues we have with our little ones & it does help to know others have similar problems


----------



## Linda Simpson

Remi is 5kg at 13 weeks. We're not having any problems with his food, Nutriment Raw. I think we did over feed slightly I start with, on those few and far between occasions he brought back the excess.The vet thinks he's progressing well.


----------



## Louise mcnamara

Hi I have a 12 nearly 13 week old miniature cockapoo and he weighs 4.3 kgs. I'm struggling to know how much to feed him as his food goes on adult weight. I've recently changed him to a fish grain free food as his poos weren't looking too good and he wasn't really interested in eating either unless I hand fed him, since starting the fish one he's wolfing it down in minutes, his poos are looking better, I'm just gradually increasing it over a few days as he left the old one in the bowl when I changed over, should i be feeding him for a 10kgs and below or for 11 kgs and above as an adult?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

4.3kg is a reasonable weight so I would try the bottom end of 11kg which should not be much different from top end of 10kgs? 

I do tend to feed to the dogs appetite and condition though rather than worry too much about what food bags say.


----------



## Louise mcnamara

Thank you, there's quite a big difference, to be honest, its approx 100g over the day, today I've fed 55g for each meal, there will be 3 meals in total, he has wolfed it down in next to no time, this would be the maximum for up to 10 kgs but if i was to go to the next weight he would be on 88g 3 times a day, (am i thinking too much into it?) He hasnt really put any weight on in the last 1 week but I've struggled with his food and now i feel like ive cracked it with him i dont want to ruin it, i was thinking of slowly adding slightly more each day to each meal and if he gets the squits going back a bit, would this be the right thing to do?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Yup just go with your instincts and give a tiny bit more for each meal - the figures on the packs are very much averages so don't worry too much


----------

